# welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?



## steffen1 (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ihr nur,sagen wir mal, 4 Gufis in verschiedenen Dekors an die Ostsee mitnehmen dürftet, welche Farben wären das?
Hintergrund ist die große Menge an Gufis die ich habe und doch nie nutze. Und ich habe mir vorgenommen nur noch mit 4,max.5 Farben von höchstens zwei Firmen loszuziehen. Ich würde nehmen
1. braun-motoroil
2. rot oder rot-schwarz
3.gelb-orange
4.weiss-blau
5.naturdekor

was meint ihr?


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Kommt auf Wetter an!
Habe meistens schwarz mit japanrot benutzt.


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

...jedenfalls kein mediterranes blau. oops, sorry..., ist sowas von OT


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Vor 75 jahren gabs sowas in deutschland. Was ist ot. Aber hatte nix mit angeln zu tun.


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

OT = off topic = tröötferner buchstabencluster. wird oft von Mods gelöscht, auch wenns nen kollegen trifft.


----------



## Dorschjolle (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Meine Favoriten

Kopyto in Goldperl-Motoroil Glitter

Kopyto in Perlweiss Purpur Glitter

Lunker City Shaker in Red Shad

MB Stint Shad in Crazy Carrot 

MB Stint Shad in Rot /Schwarz (das rot ist eher orange)


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

@ Steffen: 4 Gummifische in 5 Farben?! |kopfkrat
Meine Favoriten:
1. rot/schwarz
2. Orange
3. Motoroil
4. blau/silber


----------



## steffen1 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Hallo Dorschjolle,
danke, deckt sich ja so etwa mit meiner Vorstellung. Lunker City und Kopyto sind meine zwei.


Hallo punkarpfen,
nicht so eng sehen, kann passieren.


----------



## banzinator (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

LunkerCity Pumpkin Perch / Alewife Orange. 
Kopyto in Motoroil und Möhrchen tuns eigentlich.


----------



## Bademeister001 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

1. Fuoorange/-rot
2. Motoroil
.
.
.
3. etwas dunkles (greenpumpkin, schwarz)
4. weiß-blau-silber (Hering) o. grün-silber (Tobse)


----------



## offense80 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

@ banzinator

Da bin ich zu 100% bei dir. Mehr braucht man wirklich nicht.

Allerdings sollte man zur Not auch immer noch 2-3 Pilker dabei haben. Hab selbst schon Tage erlebt, wo auf Gummi nix ging, während auf Pilker schöne Fänge zu verzeichnen waren. 
Hierbei waren vor allem die Speedy Pilker und die RoGe Pilker sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Justsu (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

1. orange/schwarzer Rücken/glitter
2. motoroil/glitter
3. schwarz
4. blau/weiß

In dieser Reihenfolge, eigentlich reichen meiner Meinung nach die ersten beiden Farben völlig... aber ein paar Pilker würde ich immer mit dabei haben, habe selten erlebt, dass die Gummifischfarbe einen entscheidenden Unterschied gemacht hat, aber Pilker/Gummi kann sich in der Fängigkeit schon an manchen Tagen extrem unterscheiden.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## fischhändler (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Ach ist bei einer Tagesfang Menge von 5 Stück die Farbe nicht egal?

5 Stück fängt man immer egal welche Farbe man am Haken hängen hat

Für mich ist klar 
nächster Ostseetrip

5 Schwarz/rote Snaps in 30 Gr

reicht:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

In der Reihenfolge:
Kopyto Relax
1. orange/grün/glitter
2. orange/schwarzer Rücken/glitter
3. motoroil/glitter
4. gelb/rot
5. Orange klar durchsichtig bei sehr klarem, flachem Wasser, im Gegensatz zu den ersten 4 nicht UV aktiv! 

Shaker in ähnlichen Farben auch gut. Hält finde ich nicht so lange durch, aber fängt auch gut. 

Bei schwierigen Bedingungen immer einen Versuch Wert:
Get Ringer in der Farbe Green Pumpkin, einfach in der Drift hart am Grund gehalten, ohne Sprünge, Wellenbewegungen ausgleichen.

Hunderte anderer GuFis, Würmer, Creatures usw. probiert; Drop Shot, Carola etc. Kann man getrost vergessen, ist in meinen Augen auf Dorsch nur Spielerei.
Mittlerweile nur noch die genannten Köder im Einsatz.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Ach ja: Der Gummifarbe wird von vielen Anglern mehr Beachtung geschenkt, als dem optimalen Bleikopfgewicht und der Hakengröße. Ein Fehler!
Zwischen 21 und 28 gr. liegen meist Welten. 

LG C.


----------



## banzinator (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Richtig. Meistens reichen 28g. Es gibt jedoch Tage wo du keinen Grund bekommst. Mir reichten bis jetzt max. 45g. Alles was darüber kommt, da brauch ich mit dem Boot nicht rausfahren.

Außer mit meinen genannten Farben konnte ich dieses Jahr nicht einen Dorsch mit blauen oder ähnlichen natürlichen Gummis fangen.

Ansonsten habe ich noch 3 meiner Oldschool Pilker in blau / orange und silber dabei.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, habe noch ca. 20 teils neue Pilker rumfliegen #6


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

@banzinator: Was für Pilker denn? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Ich mach dir nachher mal nen Bild.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*



banzinator schrieb:


> Richtig. Meistens reichen 28g. Es gibt jedoch Tage wo du keinen Grund bekommst. Mir reichten bis jetzt max. 45g. Alles was darüber kommt, da brauch ich mit dem Boot nicht rausfahren.
> 
> Außer mit meinen genannten Farben konnte ich dieses Jahr nicht einen Dorsch mit blauen oder ähnlichen natürlichen Gummis fangen.
> 
> ...



Das mit 21 und 28 Gramm war als Beispiel gedacht, dass "nur" 7 Gramm einen deutlichen Unterschied ausmachen können. 
Vom Kleinboot empfehle ich Köpfe in 18/24/28/35/45 Gramm mit Hakengrößen von 2/0 bis 5/0 dabei zu haben. 
So ist man entsprechend der Situation in der Lage, so leicht wie möglich, aber so schwer wie nötig fischen zu können, abhängig von Drift, Beißverhalten, Ködergröße, Durchschnittsgröße der Fische und Führungsstil.


----------



## Dorschjolle (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

ich fische nur Gummis bis 10cm und Köpfen von 18g-40g.

Mehr habe ich vom Kleinboot rund um Fehmarn noch nie benötigt

Dazu noch eine 60g Gummipeitsche und es macht richtig Laune.


----------



## banzinator (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Anbei mal die kleine Pilkerkiste. Wegen Überbestand muss was weg. Sind insgesamt 14 Stück in Verschiedenen Farben. Von 75g - 100g denke ich. Teils ungefischt, teils viel gefischt. Manche mit neuen Sprengringen und Drillingen. 
Falls jemand Interesse hat PN an mich mit Preisvorstellungen.


----------



## thomas19 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Ich sag nur LK Möhrchen, alles Andere ist "kalter Kaffee", jedenfalls in der Mecklenburger Bucht!


----------



## banzinator (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Für mich sind Möhrchen kalter Kaffee im Moment
Preise, Haltbarkeit, Fängigkeit...


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*



banzinator schrieb:


> Für mich sind Möhrchen kalter Kaffee im Moment
> Preise, Haltbarkeit, Fängigkeit...



Preis naja, Haltbarkeit ok, da gebe ich dir recht aber Fängigkeit? Ok es gibt sicher Tage an denen du damit NICHTS fängst, aber meist sind Möhrchen der Retter in der Not.
Ich hab mal ein paar neue Pilker getestet von roge-tackle, und war echt begeistert. Der Lauf, die Farbe, Wurfeigenschaften waren klasse. Und jetzt bietet er auch Gummifische in geilen Farben an, die ähnlich wie der Real eel von Savage Gear sind, nur bei weitem günstiger. Die sind auch immer ein Versuch wert. 
Ob sie den LK Möhrchen den Rang ablaufen werden weiß ich nicht, aber bei mir sind die jetzt fest im Bestand.


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Errungenschaften. Hab mich damals einmal richtig damit eingedeckt, und dann kam das Baglimit.....na toll lol. 
Hier sieht man die Pilker und Köpfe in verschiedenen Farben (natürlich alle in UV Farben die geil leuchten ). Die Gummifische sind auch extrem geil und fängig, und ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit in meinen Angel Keller huschen und von denen auch ein paar Aufnahmen machen. Wie gesagt mich erinnern sie an den Real Eel von Savage Gear nur wesentlich günstiger und nicht minderfängig. Die Pilker können locker mit dem Kieler Blitz und anderen Top Pilkern mithalten, außer beim Preis. Auch da sind sie günstiger. Nur die Farben sind so, das man damit ne Loveparade unter Wasser feiern könnte lol. Und warum soll ich mit einem Ferrari 300 fahren und dafür 250.000 Euro ausgeben, wenn ich auch mit einem Roge-rari fahren kann, der mindestens genau so schnell ist aber weitaus weniger kostet? Den Dorschen ist es völlig egal, die achten nicht auf Preise sondern auf das Aussehen.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Wie lang sind denn die Gummifische? Auf der Homepage habe ich nur die Riesendinger für Norwegen entdeckt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: welche Gummifischfarben für die Ostsee?*

Die XL Shads sind 20cm lang. da brauchst du gar nichts kürzen. Für die XXL Shads die mit ca 42 cm eigentlich für Norwegen gedacht sind, kannst du natürlich die Schere ansetzen oder ein Messer und das vordere Ende abschneiden, die Laufeigenschaften bleiben weitgehend erhalten. Die XL Shads findest du wenn du auf der linken Seite bei Produktsuche Shads eintippst.


----------

